
Engineers develop process to 3-D print cells for human tissue - docbrown
https://unews.utah.edu/the-fine-print/
======
docbrown
The study, Microfluidic Flow Cell Array for Controlled Cell Deposition in
Engineered Musculoskeletal Tissues , is from the current issue of __Journal of
Tissue Engineering, Part C: Methods __. [0]

[0]
[https://www.liebertpub.com/doi/10.1089/ten.tec.2018.0184](https://www.liebertpub.com/doi/10.1089/ten.tec.2018.0184)

